# How long does it take



## mrslisle (Dec 31, 2008)

My gsd will be 4 months old tomorrow and her ears are still not up. She I tried to tape them or wait longer? How long does it take for them to go up? Does it take the females longer than the males?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post917741

Do you have a recent photo of her? She looks a bit like a mix to me but I could be wrong. It could just be all the white throwing me off. 

http://leerburg.com/tapingears.htm
A helpful ear-taping link. You still have time!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would wait until closer to 6 months. Can you post a picture of her so we can see her ears. (No, females don't take longer than males. My 10 month old females ears were up for good at 9 weeks.)


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

If she is 4 months old, teething is just starting to set in and that can really cause ears to do funny things for a while longer. I would be concerned at 6 months when teething is complete.


----------



## mrslisle (Dec 31, 2008)

This is her last month. She is a pure bred. Her grandfather was a white gsd. 









I can take more if you need me to.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks like they're getting there... give her LOTS of safe things to chew to help build the muscles.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Give her 1/2 of a vitamin C every day for a while


----------



## mrslisle (Dec 31, 2008)

Do I need to give her human pill of Vitamin C?


----------



## mrslisle (Dec 31, 2008)

I just went out and took a couple more pics of her. Her left ear (facing her) will stand up sometimes. She just barely has to lean her head back and it will go up. But as soon as she moves it will go back down.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

So long as they're showing lift @ 4 months I'd give he at LEAST another month. They look like they'll go up without help to me. If not standing by 5-6 months then you can look @ tapeing, but use a method that leaves the ear open to the air to avoid infections..


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

They look just like Jake's. I've been told not to worry too much until he's done teething.


----------



## mrslisle (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks I hope they hurry up and stand up I am excited about seeing them up


----------



## mother7 (Feb 10, 2009)

Completely off topic here, but my puppy is close to 5 months and looks simular to this one. (mine has the brown over her eyes and a little more brown on her chest and leg) Can someone tell me what this color pattern in called?

Thanks,
kris


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

Just give her something to chew on!!! It honestly helps...my boys ears were like that and after a bunch of bones and that little bit extra calcium...they were up in 2 weeks!!! Dont fret. Teething stage they usually go down


----------



## Dineshram1995.dr (Jun 28, 2018)

My shepherd is 3 months old last week it's ears suddenly dropped and still not raising


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Dineshram1995.dr said:


> My shepherd is 3 months old last week it's ears suddenly dropped and still not raising


Never intervene or do anything like taping until about 8 months! At 3 months having one or the other ear down is common!


----------

